# Video from my workout tonight



## Elvia1023

There is a guy I chat to in the gym. Well there is a massive language barrier but we try. I saw him walk over when I was about to do one of my working sets on flat smith presses with a narrow grip. I figured he just wanted to watch. Anyway he filmed it and I had no idea. I shout out "No" in the video because he saw me struggling and went to touch the bar which I hate as the struggle is obviously good and I had more reps in me. I am not sure when he began filming. He actually put the phone down to help me in the end not knowing I had the safeties on and I literally won't give up so will push that last rep to the absolute max.

I am much more controlled usually but I was far too amped up (preworkout) and I won't do that again as my breathing was effected. I still figured I would post the video as I never have any done of me so it's better than nothing. I also don't usually make any noise when training but shouting out here as I was really amped up  It may not work for internet explorer but will for chrome etc. I will probably post better ones in the future.

https://gofile.io/?c=V75i2k


----------



## Viking

Intense! Good lift.


----------



## Victory

Great lift!


----------



## rAJJIN

That’s good stuff.
Is that 14 - 25lb plates? So appx 400 lb?


----------



## Elvia1023

rAJJIN said:


> That’s good stuff.
> Is that 14 - 25lb plates? So appx 400 lb?



7 x 10kg (should be 22lbs) plates so not that much. I can usually get about 15 reps with that but weaker now as I have dropped weight recently. Purposely downsized and ate next to nothing to get there quick. I will see if I can get some better vids up. Not anytime soon as training very late now and the gym is usually empty plus trying not to push things too much. Although the Smith in my other gym is much easier and I usually do 4 plates pps for the same reps so may film one of those if I can.


----------



## rAJJIN

That’s strong my man.
On the Smith inclines I can work up to three
Plates per side for some reps. Not sure I could even get one rep w 4 per side.
Regular flat bench is where I do the best..
Awesome video, thanks for sharing. Glad to see your training hard.


----------



## Elvia1023

rAJJIN said:


> That’s strong my man.
> On the Smith inclines I can work up to three
> Plates per side for some reps. Not sure I could even get one rep w 4 per side.
> Regular flat bench is where I do the best..
> Awesome video, thanks for sharing. Glad to see your training hard.



Thanks. I always train hard it's just all the other stuff I lack in consistency  I have done 4 pps on regular bench and incline bench but couldn't do that now. Maybe in a few months  I actually used to be stronger with inclines. I love shoulder training and have done some good lifts. You can't lie with a straight bar or smith but some machines can make you look much stronger than you really are. Like I recall shoulder pressing 7 pps on one machine which was a good ego booster. I am trying to be more sensible now as I pick up so many little injuries pushing the weights. I can imagine that will only get worse the older I get. I said to myself not to bulk again but with some carbs in me and a little deca I am sure I will be testing my limits later this year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## AGGRO

Good stuff! High intensity right there.


----------



## ASHOP

Thanks for sharing that! Very intense!


----------



## Elvia1023

AGGRO said:


> Good stuff! High intensity right there.





ASHOP said:


> Thanks for sharing that! Very intense!



Thanks. That is nothing compared to my leg training. Although I am thinking to lower the intensity a little to avoid any little injuries and maybe even look better for it. I did push it tonight though. I supersetted well more a giant set but with just leg press and leg extensions going from one to the other and hitting failure each time but I done 6 sets (3 for each). Would have made good viewing as I was a mess  The rest of my workout was fairly slow paced as I wasn't in the mood. I tell myself though at certain times just make this set count and if you do that a few times whilst training it should make all the difference. Well myx legs are still crap so maybe not


----------



## Sandpig

Nice job, dude  definitely stronger than me. [emoji41]

Sent from my LG-M430 using Tapatalk


----------



## AnaSCI

Good lift.
Strong!


----------



## Rot-Iron66

Nice job...


----------



## Elvia1023

Thanks everyone. I will try and get more vids up in the future especially when I am stronger. Although I am trying to stop those thoughts of let's blow up in my head


----------



## IRONFIST

great lift elvia!


----------



## somedeafguy

my muscles just cringe lol like everybody said it's very intense!


----------



## SURGE

Good lift! Intense!


----------



## Elvia1023

Thanks. The video was a bit crazy for me as I try to be slow and controlled these days. For years I had a flat chest and bigger shoulders and could press 4pps. I started making progress for my chest when I lowered the weight and established a better mind/muscle connection. Now I have that I feel it even with crazy sets were my form may get a bit erratic. Having that little bit of tissue makes a big difference for me. 

Tonight I kept it to 2 plates per side for barbell presses and very slow and controlled with pauses (big fan of dead stop presses as well). I also done some cable presses that felt great. I supersetted those with chest dips and my chest was pumped afterwards.


----------



## AGGRO

Good improvements. I had a great chest session today. I will try some dead stop presses next time.


----------



## striffe

The first link doesn't work for me.


----------



## davidg

I used to try to record video too, but if I know I'm being filmed, I make a lot of mistakes. And your video is cool. I don't have that high a level to film my workouts. But now I'm thinking of trying to record workouts again too.


----------

